# Look-A-Like Thread!



## Guest

Miro










and...

Jake Ghyllenhaal










NEXT....

freakgasolinefighaccident










and...

Johnny Depp










FINALLY....

Dasmopar










and...

Shrek


----------



## joey'd

lol holy sh!t thats funny


----------



## hyphen

ahahahha


----------



## bmpower007

LOOL


----------



## Fido

I think the board has a rule about asking them if you can use their pictures like that...just a heads up!


----------



## Puff

they're probably pics that they posted already. i doubt dannyboy is THAT much of a stalker...lol


----------



## Jack Herer

hahahahaha thats fuking funny man...shrekk!
bah i dont care bout plp using my pics...fuk do wut u want wit them.


----------



## hyphen

i think dasmopar looks more like chuck liddell


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Fido said:


> I think the board has a rule about asking them if you can use their pictures like that...just a heads up!


what dont they have a rule about?

its all in good fun.......... as if people are going to take being compared to jonny depp as an insult lol if anything he will think he is a ladies man even more now


----------



## SregoR

hyphen


----------



## anotherreject04

lololol funny stuff


----------



## SweetRose

Yeah, being compared to Johnny Depp is definitely not an insult. I don't know about Shrek though...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

that's right,I look like him....NOW WHO WANTS TO TOUCH ME?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

this thread is funny :laugh:

its something original thats for sure


----------



## Xenon

Fido said:


> I think the board has a rule about asking them if you can use their pictures like that...just a heads up!


No not necessarily. If the image is used maliciously then its another story. If the person wants their image removed then it will be removed. Otherwise its fine.


----------



## Devon Amazon

LOL very funny thread,
Keep em coming :laugh:


----------



## CraigStables

He looks more like Peter Kay in Max and Paddy (more for the english fellas)


----------



## mauls

Heres a member here!










Looks like Rufio on hook.


----------



## Fido

lol that last one is awesome.


----------



## mauls

Any body seen Higher Learning?

Member:SeeingRedAgain










Michael Rapport








With hair


----------



## Fido

bam?? = kikurace


----------



## Fido

kfizzly=snoop?


----------



## mauls

ahahaha nice one


----------



## Bawb2u

WorldBelow7 and Don Stark (Bob Pinciotti from That 70's Show)


----------



## Jack Herer

this is a dope tread


----------



## Guest

Fish Pimp










and...

Dakota Fanning


----------



## "qickshot"

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fish Pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> Dakota Fanning


LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff

holy crap. i just cracked up so hard.

Dakota Fanning?!?!lol

Rufio??? man...how'd you even remember Rufio's name!??


----------



## Jack Herer

hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

fish pimp looks like a lil girl HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BURN i didnt know 12 year old were pimps.......... damn 21st century


----------



## MR.FREEZ

lets not turn this in to a member flamin thread

this thread could be fun dont spoil it


----------



## SregoR

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fish Pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> Dakota Fanning


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooox1000000000000 sh*t

LMAO


----------



## anotherreject04

do your best :rasp:


----------



## Devon Amazon

SregoR said:


> Fish Pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> Dakota Fanning


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooox1000000000000 sh*t

LMAO
[/quote]


----------



## CraigStables

Smokin Bubbles










The hobbit fella










Devon Amazon










Tim Westwood


----------



## Fido

Devon amazon said:


> Fish Pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> Dakota Fanning


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooox1000000000000 sh*t

LMAO
[/quote]








[/quote]

LOL!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

giovanni


----------



## CraigStables

Shutter13










He's a sophisticated robot sent back through time to change the future for one lucky lady....The Shermanator


----------



## EZmoney

:laugh: oh man, this thread is so funny


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

synapse989


----------



## Dasmopar

Hey just found this thread and I'm LMAO!!! Shrek!!! lol.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

this is a funny ass thread!


----------



## Puff

makes me not want to ever post my picture on here.lol

im still chuckling about the FishPimp one!!!


----------



## Guest

Grosse Gurke










and...

REALLY old man










BGShortyS










and...

Fluffy, Destroyer of Worlds










Im sick of lookin at fugly mug shots, someone else post a few!


----------



## G23.40SW

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fish Pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> Dakota Fanning


You just won the thread.

Although i think it's a bit insulting to Dakota Fanning, she much more manly than fish pimp.


----------



## CraigStables

Noooo....

BGShortyS










and...

Guy out of that 70's Show!


----------



## Guest

CROSSHAIR223










and...

Tom Cruise










Lucky bastard


----------



## Puff

me thinks Dannyboy17 has a crush...lol,jk.

he sure likes to flatter the men







jk Danny











CraigStables said:


> Noooo....
> 
> BGShortyS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> Guy out of that 70's Show!


LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dasmopar

hyphen said:


> i think dasmopar looks more like chuck liddell


I'd have Chuck tapping like a baby in no time at all.


----------



## anotherreject04

the last one is hilarious


----------



## Dasmopar

CraigStables said:


> He looks more like Peter Kay in Max and Paddy (more for the english fellas)


Is that a soccer hooligan? (SP?)


----------



## Devon Amazon

:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Devon amazon said:


> :laugh:


----------



## Sheppard

Fish Pimp










and...

Dakota Fanning










OOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Fido

CraigStables said:


> Noooo....
> 
> BGShortyS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> Guy out of that 70's Show!


ROFL!


----------



## Puff

Dasmopar actually looks like a local cop that used to coach our hockey team. he was the chillest cop in town.


----------



## CraigStables

Dasmopar said:


> Is that a soccer hooligan? (SP?)


No, its a guy called Peter Kay, who is a huge comedian over here. In that pic he is in one of his shows called 'Max and Paddy: Road to Nowhere'.


----------



## anotherreject04

i figured by now there would be like 10 of em on me


----------



## hyphen

SregoR said:


> hyphen
> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/7216/1089/1600/026%20Lucky%20nerd.jpg[img]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> alllmost funny...almost. but not quite.
> 
> dig the rufio one though, lol.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

"qickshot said:


> Fish Pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> Dakota Fanning


LMAO!!!!!!!!!




































[/quote]


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

hyphen


----------



## Dasmopar

Dasmopar










Jim Reeves










Buffalo Jim Reeves has recently built on his standing as a hero of upstate New York, earning recognition as a top-echelon gurgitator. While still lagging top-ten eaters, Reeves has offered some amazing efforts in noodles, chicekn wings and other foods. His goal remains victory at the National Buffalo Wing Festival and his training continues to focus on this event.


----------



## Dasmopar

piranha_guy_dan said:


> hyphen


Here is the pic that he is linking you to.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

much better









thanks


----------



## Joga Bonito

Innes
View attachment 85088

Edward Furlong 
View attachment 85090


----------



## jiggy

malicious









and..

neal


----------



## inked82

Dasmopar said:


> He looks more like Peter Kay in Max and Paddy (more for the english fellas)


Is that a soccer hooligan? (SP?)
[/quote]

no its a pair of comedy doorman off a show doing there spin off it fuckin great tho.
oh and hes wearing a cricket shirt not a football one

but this thread is awsome


----------



## Devon Amazon

Eminem & Adminem


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

baaahahahahaha







nice one with xenon


----------



## rocker

"qickshot said:


> Fish Pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> Dakota Fanning


LMAO!!!!!!!!!




































[/quote]
LMFAO AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA















HE SO SKINNY AHAHAHA


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

pamonster

View attachment 85105


and noah wiley?

View attachment 85106


----------



## 94NDTA

anotherreject04 said:


> i figured by now there would be like 10 of em on me


Here ya go.










and


----------



## duende_df

View attachment 85131

and D.J. Qualls from The new Guy
View attachment 85132


----------



## Puff

henry 79 said:


> Innes
> View attachment 85088
> 
> Edward Furlong
> View attachment 85090


He's watching "The Rocky Horror Picture Show"...lol.

look at fishpimp's "hardcore" stare.

wasnt that the kid that talked about getting in fights at school?hahaha. he must've fought a lot by the tampon machine.


----------



## anotherreject04

94NDTA said:


> i figured by now there would be like 10 of em on me


Here ya go.










and









[/quote]














lol


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Here's a couple more just to keep it rollin'









Trevor
View attachment 85148


and val kilmer?
View attachment 85149


SirOneEighty
View attachment 85150


and the greatest thing to come out of columbus (sorry b_ack51)
MR.COPYWRITE
View attachment 85151


----------



## Guest

This has already been said in an earlier thread, but what about Innes and Boy George?


----------



## JAC

Bullsnake said:


> This has already been said in an earlier thread, but what about Innes and Boy George?


----------



## b_ack51

CraigStables said:


> SirOneEighty
> View attachment 85150
> 
> 
> and the greatest thing to come out of columbus (sorry b_ack51)
> MR.COPYWRITE
> View attachment 85151


Hahahaha I'm not even from Columbus. Just living here for now.

Is anyone getting Red X's for pics on my post? I saw the pics, looked fine and then refreshed and all the pics are gone. Let me know if they aren't showing up. I'll post them again if needed


----------



## Puff

im not seeing any of them...

Innes and boy george...holy crap...lol


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Bawb2U and Jack Nicholson...


----------



## Dasmopar

b_ack51









Columbia Action


----------



## Guest

Dasmopar said:


> b_ack51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia Action


Thats what back51 looks like :laugh:























Can I rub your head for good luck?


----------



## Devon Amazon

Taylor hedrich and haley joel :nod:


----------



## Genin

bjones27406 & a ferret


----------



## SregoR

Lol at the ferret. DannyBoy17 you should of stoped at Fish Pimp, Your burnt out. its almost a shame to know you did the fishpimp one, after seeing your other work


----------



## [email protected]°

Do me! do me!!

View attachment 85183


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Civic Disobedience said:


> Do me! do me!!
> 
> View attachment 85183


Here ya go....

Dan marino
View attachment 85192


----------



## mauls

Civic Disobedience said:


> Do me! do me!!
> 
> View attachment 85183


look like pee wee off of porky's










Pamonster









Looks like the guy from saw:










1 More

b ack









and Good ole George Costanza


----------



## mauls

b ack









Dr. Evil


----------



## Devon Amazon

mauls said:


> b ack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Evil


----------



## b_ack51

Hahaha. I have a gray jacket that looks just like dr evils and when I wear it my friends call me Dr Evil.


----------



## mauls

b_ack51 said:


> Hahaha. I have a gray jacket that looks just like dr evils and when I wear it my friends call me Dr Evil.


Oh Reeeaalllllyyy?!!!!!!!!! (dr. evil voice)


----------



## Xenon

I never pictured B_ack as a bald guy :'(


----------



## b_ack51

Xenon said:


> I never pictured B_ack as a bald guy :'(


hahah yeah. i've gone the shaved head way. alot easier.


----------



## Puff

at one point i thought b-ack was the guy in the moshzilla picture that looks scared for his life.lmao


----------



## StuartDanger

me
View attachment 85241


spiderman
View attachment 85242


----------



## Puff

have you used the '"Danger" is my middle name' line yet?


----------



## StuartDanger

neh, ive been with my girlfriend for 3 years so i havent had the chance to use it!!!
maybe at uni


----------



## Puff

lol. yeah, better not to use while she's around


----------



## KumbiaQueens

Crosshair223









Mark-Paul Gosselaar from Saved by the Bell


----------



## Xenon

For those into poker:

kyle_5rb









Scott Fischman


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Civic Disobedience said:


> Do me! do me!!
> 
> View attachment 85183


jimmy kimmels cousin sal


----------



## Devon Amazon




----------



## Natt King Shoal

spiderman2099uk said:


> me
> View attachment 85241
> 
> 
> spiderman
> View attachment 85242


also you...

View attachment 85294


View attachment 85295


----------



## Feeder_Phish

SYNAPSE989


















BILLY BOB THORNTON

B ACK










JAMES BOND EVIL VILLAIN GUY


----------



## Dasmopar

spiderman2099uk^^^


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

I just realized that suit is painted on and threw up all over my keyboard


----------



## Jewelz

Eltwitcho:










Dirk Nowitzky:










Dirty Jersey:










Eminem:










Clintard Leonard:










Michael Moore:










P-Fury NL:










New Kids on the Block:


----------



## Piranha King

resurrected


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

PIRANHA KING said:


> resurrected


VIVA LA THREAD

ill post my pic in here in a few days when i get a new one


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

here is my friends pic, he said he wants to know who he looks like

i hadda post it for him b/c he doesnt know how to post pics here, he hasnt used p-fury that much....his name is viper50nj


----------



## b_ack51

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> here is my friends pic, he said he wants to know who he looks like
> 
> i hadda post it for him b/c he doesnt know how to post pics here, he hasnt used p-fury that much....his name is viper50nj


Might be pushing it...








or


----------



## wasabi-glow

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> here is my friends pic, he said he wants to know who he looks like
> 
> i hadda post it for him b/c he doesnt know how to post pics here, he hasnt used p-fury that much....his name is viper50nj


Using the handy dandy Celeb-look-alike tool, it says that your friend looks like David Beckham

David Beckham


----------



## khuzhong

LMAO


----------



## Silence

STUNNER!

Olson & Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Mortimer

try thismy heratige

LOL Chris Evert and Brad Pitt


----------



## Judazzz

Bullsnake said:


> This has already been said in an earlier thread, but what about Innes and Boy George?


Thank you very much for that


----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## Guest

piranhaluva










AND...

Theodore Huxtable


----------



## Scrap5000

OMG....OMG...OMG...FishPIMP?? PIMP??? You're like 11 years old....LOLOLOLOL...Fish PIMP???!!! BAHAHAAHHAAHAH...Dakota Fanning, that was awesome...that explains every post I've ever read of yours, "Pimp". Bahahaahahaahahahahah


----------



## Jewelz

HallofFamed


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

Ron Mexico said:


> HallofFamed


good idea, i was about to PM xenon about doing that


----------



## Innes

henry 79 said:


> This has already been said in an earlier thread, but what about Innes and Boy George?


lol I dont look like either of these









I think ms natt looks a lot like jordan:

ms natt:









Jordan:


----------



## Guest

Landon...










and...

Haley Joel Osment










or....










and...


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh: dick head


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Bahahaha now all you need is a little pink bag to carry it in freez!


----------



## joey'd

like omg


----------



## Devon Amazon

Freez/paris....classic


----------



## hyphen

HAHAHAHH... freez got burnnnned!


----------



## Gordeez

hyphen said:


> HAHAHAHH... freez got burnnnned!










Second Degree!!!


----------



## Jackhammer

this is me find a look a like for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

View attachment 90746
this is me find a look a like for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mauls

Jackhammer said:


> this is me find a look a like for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 90746
> this is me find a look a like for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Elian Gonzalez


----------



## EvilRaven1031

LOL thats the BEST!!!!

LOL thats the BEST!!!!


----------



## Ex0dus

Jackhammer said:


> this is me find a look a like for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 90746
> this is me find a look a like for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I cant find the kids picture, but its amazing, your resemblence to piranhaz411.


----------



## Gordeez

Jackhammer said:


> this is me find a look a like for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 90746
> this is me find a look a like for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Ay scooter, what does your shirt say??


----------



## MR.FREEZ

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Bahahaha now all you need is a little pink bag to carry it in freez!










i had to stop my mom the other day from buying one

and a fukn pink sweater for a dam dog!!


----------



## Guest

MR.FREEZ said:


> Bahahaha now all you need is a little pink bag to carry it in freez!


:laugh: i had to stop my mom the other day from buying one

and a fukn pink sweater for a dam dog!!
[/quote]

Freez cracks me up :laugh:


----------



## sprtslvr785

Ok I want to see if you can find one for me...







Im on the right, girlfriend on the left...

this thread is hilarious!


----------



## steve1337

Some nice work guys!

I am relieved my pic has nto come up yet.


----------



## CichlidAddict

sprtslvr785 and eminem


----------



## EvilRaven1031

thats like the 3rd person to get eminem WTF


----------



## Guest

who do you guys think i look like? if anyone.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

look like the guy off build or bust on the speed channel

i cant find a picture though


----------



## EvilRaven1031

tank abbot
View attachment 90921


and i guess ill put mine up, but i already know who i look like








View attachment 90924


silent bob
View attachment 90926


----------



## NexTech84

SYNAPSE989
View attachment 91675


And Jim Varney as Ernest P. Worrell... You know what I mean Vern?
View attachment 91676

View attachment 91677

View attachment 91678

View attachment 91679


----------



## hyphen

Draven said:


> and i guess ill put mine up, but i already know who i look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90924


no way, you look like ethan suplee from american history x.


----------



## The Predator

ha landon


----------



## mashunter18

View attachment 91804


Same guy from Pee Wee's big adventure and Teen Wolf

View attachment 91806
View attachment 91805


----------



## The Predator

dats funny


----------



## baitman

94NDTA said:


> i figured by now there would be like 10 of em on me


Here ya go.










and









[/quote]

I can stop searching the internet for the rest of my life. That is the funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## 94NDTA

I am teh funniest guy evar!


----------



## lippy

mauls said:


> Heres a member here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Rufio on hook.


hahaha RUFIO!!!!! thats hilarious


----------



## Ægir

lippy said:


> Heres a member here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Rufio on hook.


hahaha RUFIO!!!!! thats hilarious
[/quote]







RUFI- O RUFI-O RUFI-OOOOOOooooo...... BANGARANG!


----------



## hyphen

f*ck yeah. i've been called rufio numerous times at school. but we all know that i'm way more of a stud than him... and i wouldn't have died to captain hook like a pansy.


----------



## tramca

BGShortyS

View attachment 93220


View attachment 93219


----------



## Guest

^









Landon










and...

A fellow 12 year old druggy


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Innes... yours with BG is the BEST...


----------



## Memphis

i got this one nailed!
GG









and HERES YOUR SIGHN!
bill engvall


----------



## b_ack51

mashunter18 said:


> Hahaha. I have a gray jacket that looks just like dr evils and when I wear it my friends call me Dr Evil.


Oh Reeeaalllllyyy?!!!!!!!!! (dr. evil voice)
[/quote]

Just in case you didn't believe me....


----------



## NTcaribe

combined........ to


----------



## hyphen

i bet you expected someone to laugh. i'll say it again, you're really not funny and haven't got an ounce of wit in you.


----------



## G23.40SW

NTcaribe said:


> combined........ to


LoL! ^_^

(I didn't actually laugh, hypen was right...







)


----------



## NTcaribe

who gives a f*ck, the thread is about look a likes and i thought they looked the same.
you fuckin guy, have been chirpin' me in every post, if you dont think im funny then dont read my posts, but admit it, you look like a pineapple


----------



## thePACK

we got a superstar in the hizzouse...the one the only original garbage-pail kid...


----------



## oscared15

these are great


----------



## stevepedersen

piranha_guy_dan said:


> fish pimp looks like a lil girl HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BURN i didnt know 12 year old were pimps.......... damn 21st century


lol


----------



## the_w8

i tohught the pineapple was funny...lol....rufio was another hilarious one....and is that pic of ms. natt real?....not shabby


----------



## The Predator

thePACK said:


> we got a superstar in the hizzouse...the one the only original garbage-pail kid...


funny


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

the_w8 said:


> i tohught the pineapple was funny...lol....rufio was another hilarious one....and * is that pic of ms. natt real?....not shabby *


YEAH RIGHT...








Absolutely NOT!


----------



## Froogle

hahah


----------



## PygoManiac

Taylor heidrich and Adam goldberg


----------



## the_w8

i see the resemblance above...hehehe


----------



## FUBARSTAR

Great posts guys. Havent been on for awhile but just wondered if anyone could find a looky likey of me,
cheers
One with hair and me now with out any


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Gosh, everytime i get bored on P-fury, I come back to this thread...










this is great!


----------



## mikfleye

back from the dead, this is hilarious, too bad this HOF threads get forgotten about, add some more, theres so many members with pics on here


----------



## C0Rey

lol he is asking for it, wheres bullsnake??


----------



## flaredevil4

FUBARSTAR said:


> Great posts guys. Havent been on for awhile but just wondered if anyone could find a looky likey of me,
> cheers
> One with hair and me now with out any


Michael Jackson!!! JK


----------



## Devon Amazon

This thread has been neglected!!

Ill work on it tonight :nod:


----------



## Puff

im scared to post a pic of myself...lol


----------



## joey'd

^^^^ scardy cat
View attachment 127520


----------



## Devon Amazon

Ok

Joey'd









Captain jack sparrow









Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## slckr69

die ur hair u could get rufio?


----------

